# Cpt code scar excision



## tbjurman (Jan 19, 2012)

Good morning.

I have an op report for a pt that had a recurrent cyst removed from his knee. The report also states a hypertrophic scar was noted(the scar was from the previous cyst excision). Doc states an incision was made outlining the scar the scar was excised and discarded. Can this be billed? If so what CPT would be used no margins are listed.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 19, 2012)

sounds like excised/incised to remove cyst, I would not bill


----------

